# Lamb Sale



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jan 30, 2021)

I finally caught lamb discount at Albertson's.  They had a bunch.  If had more room in freezers would of bought it all.  I struggled to get more venison a friend dropped off today in freezer.  I use those lamb steaks to make this Tunscan soup.  It is so incrediably good.  









						Tuscan Lamb Shanks with White Beans
					

Far from being a culinary museum piece, the pressure cooker deserves a place in the 21st-century kitchen. One reason: You can make this hearty Italian meal of incredibly tender lamb with vegetables and saucy beans in about an hour.




					www.epicurious.com


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jan 30, 2021)

Ah they just changed my username.


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 30, 2021)

Nice score and welcome to the forum from Tennessee


----------



## sawhorseray (Jan 30, 2021)

Nice score Brian, I always thought lamb ate nothing *but* grass. I had your name change figured also, I must be feeling pretty sharp today. RAY


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jan 30, 2021)

That recipe does not have to use lamb.  Could use pork steaks.  Sounds kid of simple but I here to tell you has great flavor!  I use Rotel and seasoning it up a bit.


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 30, 2021)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> That recipe does not have to use lamb.  Could use pork steaks.  Sounds kid of simple but I here to tell you has great flavor!


Just put some thick pork steaks on the smoker


----------



## sandyut (Jan 30, 2021)

that is great buy!  wow, I woulda stocked up as well!


----------



## Sowsage (Jan 30, 2021)

Nice score Brian! And that soup sounds good!



TNJAKE said:


> Just put some thick pork steaks on the smoker


Man ive been thinking about pork steaks all week. Been wanting to try out Malcolm Reed's way of doing them.I
Cut the coppa off a butt and currently have it on the UDS.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jan 30, 2021)

Sowsage said:


> Nice score Brian! And that soup sounds good!
> 
> 
> Man ive been thinking about pork steaks all week. Been wanting to try out Malcolm Reed's way of doing them.I
> Cut the coppa off a butt and currently have it on the UDS.


I am Macolm Reed fan.  Him and Chef John from allrecipes my go to guys outside this forum.


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 30, 2021)

Sowsage said:


> Nice score Brian! And that soup sounds good!
> 
> 
> Man ive been thinking about pork steaks all week. Been wanting to try out Malcolm Reed's way of doing them.I
> Cut the coppa off a butt and currently have it on the UDS.


I don't do them ALOT but I love them


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 30, 2021)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> I am Macolm Reed fan.  Him and Chef John from allrecipes my go to guys outside this forum.


Malcolm has a pretty fun and informative podcast weekly. I recommend if you aren't already tuning in


----------

